# MY GHRP2 & GRF 1-29 LOG



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi

Im gonna give this a try for three months, GHRP-2 with GRF 1-29 (should come tomorrow)

Things I will be looking out for are skin elasticity and BF% drop with good clean diet

Dose will be *250mcg of MRF 1-29 + 100 - 150 mcg GHRP-3 three times a day.*

*
*

*
*Here is some info I gathered together while researching this.

*Dosing*

*
*

*
*In the studies on growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) and all the different growth hormone releasing peptides (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin...) they either use a weight based dosing, for example 1mcg/kg or just fixed amount, for example 100mcg.

For some reason I have never seen a study indicate that the distinction in methodology mattered. My best guess is that a large portion of the growth hormone studies are aimed at children. Children w/ growth hormone defeciency were the first approved category of prescribed users and they continue to be the largest target group. Weight and drug use matters in children. Drug reactions both good & bad are positively correlated to weight in children. There is much more concern about the body's ability to compensate for too much of an administered drug. Adults seem to have more tolerance to a wider range of drug dosing.

My present opinion is that weight should not be used to determine adult dosages. Gender differences of course...but this is not related to weight. So if you are 200 pounds or 250 pounds it shouldn't matter. Again this is just my opinion because I haven't ever found anything to indicate that it is important.

Of course absence of knowledge is not knowlede of absence so take it for what its worth.

*
Mixed Peptides*

*
*

*
Storage:* Reconstituted (mixed) vials must be stored in the refrigerator (2 to 8 degrees celcius).

*Expiry*: Use within 8 weeks (2 months) of mixing.

It is NOT recommended to pre-load syringes and freeze them. When the peptide freezes there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When it is thawed out again it may not return into solution, meaning particles will be injected which can cause irritation or damage at the injection site.

*Note:* PRE mixed peptide vials should not be shaken under any circumstances. None of our peptides come pre mixed and ALL packages include free solvent.

*Unmixed Peptides*

*
*

*Storage:* In powder (lyophilized) form vials should be stored frozen (0 to -20 degrees celcius).

*Expiry:* Will remain stable up to 48 months (4 years) in the freezer.

Unmixed vials can be stored in the freezer for a period of up to 48 months (4 years); however, if you are going to use the vials within 1 months then we recommend simply storing them in the refrigerator as repeated freeze-thaw cycles can cause damage to the peptide.

*
Storage Safety*

*
*Both mixed and unmixed vials should be stored inside sealed plastic satchels or containers and kept away from food in the refrigerator or freezer.

*The health benefits of GHRP-2*

*
*

The health benefits of GHRP-2 are immense, and it has enormous applications in the field of age management as practiced by centers like the Age Management Panama clinic. A normal part of the aging process for many people is a decrease in a variety of hormone levels, and an important part of the anti aging therapy process is to asses any existing hormone deficiencies. These deficiencies can be treated with GH Releasing Peptide-2, either in isolation or with other hormone therapies in order to have astounding effects.

*Side effects: *

*
*The major side effect accompanied by the use of GHRP-2 or other GH secretagogues is a significant increase in appetite because secretagogues mimic the action of Ghrelin, a peptide which is released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying.

Cheers for now Carbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

> use of GHRP-2 or other GH secretagogues is a significant increase in appetite because secretagogues mimic the action of Ghrelin,


I didnt know this... i thought it was only the GHRP 6 that produced the Ghrelin. That explains my hunger after each shot lol

Thanks for the info!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The 1mcg per kg of bodyweight is the saturation dose.

Over that & the bigger dosages bring diminishing returns

e.g 2mcg per kg GHRP doesn't double GH but a difference of around 27% is seen


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the dosing of 1mcg per kg is based on clinical grade and is for Mod GRF and GHRP-6 GHRP-2 is more effective so the saturation dose is slightly less at .9/kg if you look over at Dats site you will see plenty of info to back these numbers up....

saturation dose does not mean you will not see any more returns if you use more but what it means is that the returns fall the more you use, over on Dats site it shows doubling the saturation dose for 1-2mcg per kg only gave back 27% more than saturation dose.....

i see no reason to dose your GRF at 250mcg or to dose your GHRP at anything above 1mcg per kg (i am guessing you are not 150kg) you are speaking of GH dosing in children yet you are not using GH you are using peptides which do have studies to back up the dose in adults.....

you are mistaken about Ghrelin for GHRP-2 as this is an issue for GHRP-6 this is one of the reasons why people use GHRP-6 to stimulate appetite, this is not the case with 2

this is your first run on peptides so my advice would be to dose at 1mcg per kg for both the Mod GRF and the GHRP-2.....


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheers for that Carbs,

Not sure I agree with what you say about the Ghrelin in GHRP2 though. From what I have read GHRP-2 is a synthetic agonist of ghrelin, the newly-discovered gut peptide which binds to the growth hormone, secretagogue receptor. Ghrelin has two major effects, stimulating both GH secretion and appetite/meal initiation.

Taken from a study

We subcutaneously infused 7 lean, healthy males with GHRP-2 (1 microg/kg/h) or saline for 270 minutes and then measured their intake of an ad libitum, buffet-style meal. Similar to what has been reported for ghrelin administration, our subjects ate 35.9 +/- 10.9% more when infused with GHRP-2 vs. saline, with every subject increasing their intake even when calculated per kg body weight (136.0 +/- 13.0 kJ/kg [32.5 +/- 3.1 kcal/kg] vs. 101.3 +/- 10.5 kJ/kg [24.2 +/- 2.5 kcal/kg], p = 0.008). The macronutrient composition of consumed food was not different between conditions. As expected, serum GH levels rose significantly during GHRP-2 infusion (AUC 5550 +/- 1090 microg/L/240 min vs. 412 +/- 161 microg/L/240 min, p = 0.003). *These data are the first to demonstrate that GHRP-2, like ghrelin, increases food intake, suggesting that GHRP-2 is a valuable tool for investigating ghrelin effects on eating behavior in humans.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

> you are mistaken about Ghrelin for GHRP-2 as this is an issue for GHRP-6 this is one of the reasons why people use GHRP-6 whilst not understanding GHRP-2 releases less cortisol/prolactin and is stronger so a better choice over 6.....


This is what i thought was the case with GHRP 2 , stronger effects without the increase in hunger. Although since ive started using GHRP 2 i have to admit i have had a very noticible increase in hunger with no change to my diet which ive been on for 6 weeks.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> This is what i thought was the case with GHRP 2 , stronger effects without the increase in hunger. Although since ive started using GHRP 2 i have to admit i have had a very noticible increase in hunger with no change to my diet which ive been on for 6 weeks.


Read the above as i dont agree


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Read the above as i dont agree


Yeah that was my point, i was under the impression that GHRP 2 doesnt cause an increase in hunger but as i said since ive been using it i have noticed an increase in hunger so it seems the results of the studies conflict with each other as to the effects of the GHRP 2 on appetite.

Based on personal experiance of 4 days use i would have to say it has increased my hunger.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nocarbs said:


> Cheers for that Carbs,
> 
> Not sure I agree with what you say about the Ghrelin in GHRP2 though. From what I have read GHRP-2 is a synthetic agonist of ghrelin, the newly-discovered gut peptide which binds to the growth hormone, secretagogue receptor. Ghrelin has two major effects, stimulating both GH secretion and appetite/meal initiation.
> 
> ...


i am not saying that there is no Ghrelin with GHRP-2 but you are very much mistaken about the hunger.......i have been using both chinese and clinical grade peptides for a few years now and believe me there is no hunger issue with GHRP-2 (unless you took way to much) as there is with GHRP-6 even on the saturation dose......

now i am not great with science studies what dose was used in this study to form this conclusion?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> Yeah that was my point, i was under the impression that GHRP 2 doesnt cause an increase in hunger but as i said since ive been using it i have noticed an increase in hunger so it seems the results of the studies conflict with each other as to the effects of the GHRP 2 on appetite.


Well a clinical study was done to show that there is an increase in hunger.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I find it person specific.

Myself & my Training partner use the same GHRP-2 & I get no hunger but he does


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Same with ghrp6, sat dose does not induce appetite for me, but 200mcg+ most definitely does.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I think 100mcg of each for someone at 100kg is fine..as long as its like pharma grade stuff.

Mine are made in the usa...and i trust the company loads...but im 110kg and use 150mcg..as dont believe they will be as potent as pharma grade...however they do guarantee 98%ish minimum or your money back.

I went with ghrp 6 just cause it was a fair bit cheaper...and mod-grf also.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> I think 100mcg of each for someone at 100kg is fine..as long as its like pharma grade stuff.
> 
> Mine are made in the usa...and i trust the company loads...but im 110kg and use 150mcg..as dont believe they will be as potent as pharma grade...however they do guarantee 98%ish minimum or your money back.
> 
> I went with ghrp 6 just cause it was a fair bit cheaper...and mod-grf also.


98% pure is pharma grade.....there is nothing stopping you using more but it is called Saturation Dose for a reason......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

taken from Dat's site



> So you double effectiveness when you go from .5mcg/kg to 1mcg/kg but just get a further 27% increase by going to 2mcg/kg and really no more effect beyond 2mcg/kg.
> 
> Of course you will increase your hunger but hunger ain't GH release.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

whose DAT when shes at home


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

datbtrue


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> datbtrue


And he is ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a good read on Dats site.....

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?438-34-***-Dosing


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> And he is ???


A fvcking legend, he has his own forum, datbtrue.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> And he is ???


 Time for loads of reading over @ Dats


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

just tried registering and got

You have been banned for the following reason:

No reason was specified.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> just tried registering and got
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> 
> ...


Yeah it always does that, in 24 hours time your account will be activated... :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nocarbs said:


> And he is ???


the pinacle of knowledge when it comes to peptides of all types......there is no other person who knows as much as this guy


----------

